# First trip to the Nipple 06/25/2016 Wahoo!



## Bigbird20 (Jun 28, 2016)

Took my boat out this past Saturday targeting Blue water fish for the first time and ended catching a pretty nice Wahoo around the 131 Hole!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Correction: A real nice wahoo!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats! What a great first post! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

nice fat wahoo. congrats


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice
Whyme


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Welcome to PFF.
Great 1st post and nice Hoo.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Very nice Hoo..


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wahoooooooo! Damn I want one bad


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Man, that thing has been eating good. It's a fat one.

A good 1st trip, you'll be ruined for life trying to catch another one.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a good one!! Congrats.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice. Now give us the story. What did it weigh? See any mahi? Anybody get overserved on the way back?


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I remember my first trip to the nipple. I went WAHOO too!!!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Awesome fish !
Congrats!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a good one! I was lucky enough to catch 2 in 1 day a couple of years ago and haven't caught one since. I just don't have the patience or know how to go more than 2-3 hours without giving up.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's a stud! Congrats


----------



## Marlinhunter charter (Oct 24, 2015)

Thats a great fish


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome Hoo!


----------

